# It's been a while...



## Mitica100 (Jan 15, 2007)

...since I've 'collected' cameras, a year or so! 

I've decided to put an end to this and got a new project going:




 


 
A Hoh & Hahne made in Leipzig, not your common camera. As far as I recall, beneath the black paint of the camera's bed is a beautiful piece of wood, which I might bring to life. Will see when it arrives.


----------



## terri (Jan 16, 2007)

How exciting! I would love to know if there is hardwood underneath it all. 

I'm intrigued by the film back on this folder. It looks so cool! You think you can restore this puppy?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 16, 2007)

terri said:


> How exciting! I would love to know if there is hardwood underneath it all.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the film back on this folder. It looks so cool! You think you can restore this puppy?


 

There should be wood, I have seen only another camera like this and it was restored, beautiful reddish wood (mahogany, cherry?).

The film pack is a rollfilm adapter of sorts, can't wait to see it. I think I'll be able to restore it nicely, somehow larger cameras like this are easier to restore than the smaller (35mm and under) ones. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jan 16, 2007)

I love those cameras. I have a Maximar and an AVUS that look exactly like your H&H. Good luck restoring it, it will be a beauty for sure. Nice to have a roll film back as well.... 620 I would imagine?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 17, 2007)

The following is an excerpt from an e-mail I received today, a very nice fellow in germany, whom I managed to outbid on E-bay:



> The Hoh & Hahne company constructed hugh cameras for reproduction in the beginning of the last century


 
That, I didn't know. And apparently, the rollfilm back is called a Rada Filmback. Will research...


----------



## Paul Ron (Jan 17, 2007)

The Rada I have for the Maximar has several thin brass masks that can do 6x6 645 6x7 6x9, of course without. Nice feature to have since I don't have any plates for the camera. 

enjoy.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 17, 2007)

Paul Ron said:


> The Rada I have for the Maximar has several thin brass masks that can do 6x6 645 6x7 6x9, of course without. Nice feature to have since I don't have any plates for the camera.
> 
> enjoy.


 
I will use it to take some roll film shots, after I restore it. 

And thanks again for the Rada manual! You're awesome!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 17, 2007)

I  have seen those roll film backs and one somewhat like it that went on a graflex.  The one I saw was 620...  My favorite to restore would be a 3a but I'm not so sure I'm up to making a bellows.  It would have to be a custom build since the opening on a 3a is so funky..I want the sheet film back for the kodak 3a.. I guess there was some special size film since the camera was for their postcard sized roll film...  It could easily do 4x5 but the back look like it attaches in place of the regular back.


----------



## Paul Ron (Jan 18, 2007)

Can you use an RB67 120 film back on the Graflex, it's a grafloc back ya know?

4x5 is generally confused with most of these old folders, they are actually 9x12 which is very close but slightly smaller. I was thinking of making a 4x5 adapter but I really haven't invested any time into it yet. I'm sure it's not all that difficult.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 18, 2007)

If you want to take it off and on, you have to put the graflok back on the camera before you can use the roll film holder.

Of course when I build a polaroid conversion, I epoxy the back on so that it never comes off.  Just remove the transport to load it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 18, 2007)

This s*cks!:x  Instead of the H&H camera I got a Kodak No.1A Autographic Junior in the package! The seller screwed up shipments and I was able to track down the buyer who bought the Kodak. We'll have to exchange items, I guess... 

Question to other Ebayers that might have been in the same situation:

Do I request a refund (from the seller) for the shipment needed for the exchange be made or do I just swallow it? I don't think it's fair to both of us buyers to have to put up extra money for shipping, after we paid what we were asked. Is it?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 18, 2007)

Most sellers (not me) are so screwy on shipping costs they won't even refund it on an item that is pure junk.  You can actually make money on a sale that is a total refund, if you over charge for shipping and keep it.

I would definitely try it is his fault.  I would tell him that if he doesn't refund the shipping you are going to give him negative feedback if he does you won't.

If the 1A buyer makes the exchange it is just because he is a nice guy.  The camera you have is probably worth quite a bit more.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, an update of sorts. The seller e-mailed and apologized, I'll need to ship the camera to the other buyer and make the exchange, seller will cover the shipping costs.

I'm still holding my breath...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 20, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Well, an update of sorts. The seller e-mailed and apologized, I'll need to ship the camera to the other buyer and make the exchange, seller will cover the shipping costs.
> 
> I'm still holding my breath...



Im glad the other buyer agreed to the exchange.  You never can tell with those guys.


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Well, an update of sorts. The seller e-mailed and apologized, I'll need to ship the camera to the other buyer and make the exchange, seller will cover the shipping costs.
> 
> I'm still holding my breath...



well, that is, overall annoying, but at least he seems to be fair ... and human failure is something very common and normal.

many semi-pro sellers are actually not really in control of their business anymore as they are totally overworked  due to lack of optimising their workflow .. or the sheer number of items they have to sell to generate acceptable income from it.

I once had to deal with a seller who in the end admitted this, .. she also was fair and tried to help.. but she was hopeless in a way


----------



## Alex_B (Jan 20, 2007)

by the way, i like that rollfilm back ... maybe something like it could help me play with me old cameras finally


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 23, 2007)

All straightened now...  The other buyer just shipped my H&H camera today. Can hardly wait.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 23, 2007)

Little bit of hassle adds spice to our lives...  But not too much sorta like salt...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 23, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Little bit of hassle adds spice to our lives... But not too much sorta like salt...


 
True...


----------



## terri (Jan 23, 2007)

Glad it worked itself out and the H&H is on its way. 

Fate just wanted you to reeeeeally appreciate it, I guess.


----------



## jwkwd (Jan 26, 2007)

It's nice to see that there are still people who are nice on E-bay and are willing to help if there is a problem. Kudos to them!


----------

